# Cpu Temperature.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Having major computer problems here.

My P4 3.06 is running at over 60 C and the computer keeps shutting down.

The hard disk crashed yesterday too.

I have new parts ordered but if I disappear for a while I have not run away with a 18 year old blond Swedish girl , it's just this computer playing up.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mine is blue screening a lot past few weeks,not sure what it is


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I know how you feel Roy.

I reinstalled XP twice today, twice because the first bare installation got a virus before I got Norton back on the system.









I've just managed to get my old PC networked and sharing the internet connection while the main PC is downloading a million updates.

Another 4 hours and I should have won.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Missing my PC for some things. However less errors on Mac.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

What a bugger.









Installing all the stuff you had after almost 12 months and the current updates is too much like hard work.









I have reclaimed my ISP and ftp settings, downloaded a stupid amount of bollocks that Mr. Gates should have got right in the first place. Twat.









If I was on dial up I would have been doing this for a week.









I don't know why I bought this **** in the first place? Why not send out an update CD to all buyers of this OS on a regular basis?

Nine hours of bloody agony. Reboot may arse, Bill.

It's time Linux got it's act together and broke this guy's monoploly.









Give me a man like Jay Minor over Bill Gates ANY fecking day!









The world would have been a better place.









Rant not over yet.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I have downloaded an IE upgrade once. My dial-up cut off the connection and the files were only partially installed. Guess what happened at the next restart.







I'm on 98 now. Different engine and less viruses.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Stan said:



> It's time Linux got it's act together and broke this guy's monoploly


I built myself a new Linux box on Saturday.

Case Â£45.00

Motherboard/CPU/Memory bundle (2GHz AMD Athlon XP/256MB RAM) Â£99

80GB Hitachi/IBM Hard drive Â£36

LG 52X CD-ROM Â£8.50

ATi Radeon 7000 graphics card Â£21

Mandrake 10 Linux Operating System Â£0

Add VAT and Delivery and that's a pretty fair system for about Â£260









Works like a charm


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Funny you should say that Rich.

I had a play with Knoppix 3.4 last week after finding out it was used to make the Amiga Forever 6 CD self booting. Knoppix is really very good but like most flavours of Linux it has problems with certain hardware. Most Linux is not designed for a Wintel user to migrate to easily from what I've seen.

I think it might be best to check out hardware compatipility and build the box to suit as you did, rather than trying to make Linux work on an existing box and swap bits out. It's mostly things like modems (ADSL in my case) and obscure stuff like TV cards that seem to cause problems.









Open source has a lot to offer, Open Office and Mozilla Firefox have impressed me very much.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Roy said:


> Having major computer problems here.
> 
> My P4 3.06 is running at over 60 C and the computer keeps shutting down.
> 
> ...


 Roy,

we used to have a lot of problems with Hard disks failing on site, and we tracked that down to the office temp being 85 to 90Â° F, which is way outside the safe envelope.

dunno about CPU's though


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Stan,

I know what you mean, but I've found the latest Linux distributions to be excellent at identifying and installing the correct drivers for pretty much any hardware as long as it's not very new (hence my selection of a relatively "old" graphics card). I must confess that I was surprised that all my stuff was installed with absolutely no problems at all - graphics, sound, LAN, the lot









Knoppix is great; I had considered converting the .iso image to run from a hard disk and just using that but eventually decided to go for Mandrake as it's an old favourite of mine.

Windows users should really have no reason to fear nowadays. Most of the latest Linux GUI's have Windows lookalike versions to make the transition relativlely painless. Although at least some basic *nix command line knowledge is very useful.

Now the Mac on the other hand! I've no idea at all how that works
















Re. CPU temperature (back on thread!) I ran a dual Pentium 3 1GHz machine up to 95 degrees C last summer before it became unstable









Becoming too sad now. Must sign off and go find a life


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Although at least some basic *nix command line knowledge is very useful.


Rich,

Finally you've got to my level....none of these fancy GUIs, Unix is best at the command line and using the C shell.







Forget the Bourne shell, forget the Korn shell; just go for the C shell (or tcsh)









If anyone out there wants to *really* play with Unix, then this is the book for you; this book is superb; I have a large computer book library but this book has out lived all other books...


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Paul









Not actually seen that particular book! I feel an expenses claim coming on









This one's my favourite (although I only have version 2.1):










Unfortunately, at work my lovely Sequent NUMA-Q machine (DYNIX/ptx) is being replaced with a couple of boring Windoze boxes







(it'll never work














)

But I still have a DEC Alpha and an old VAX machine hidden in the basement running Open VMS to play with







and two Linux boxes under my desk which I've convinced the boss are essential to successful operations here in "Mission Control"









Ah well,

$> cd /pub; more beer > p.out


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

New ferrari Case :










Heat Sink and fan :










Four 8cm case fans and a new hard disk.

All ok now and CPU at 40 C.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice axial fan on that heatsink Roy.









Four fans? Does the case hover now?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have not turned 'em up full Stan ,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

They are adjustable too?









I had to replace the PSU in my machine some weeks ago, I got an Antech which are supposed to be pretty good. It seems that teperature controlled PSU fans are just that these days, they just cool the PSU. The old Sparkle had a temperature controlled fan that used to cool the whole box when it kicked in.

It's seems that modern thinking tends toward silencing fans (lowering rpm) and raising case temperature. Or, we can add more fans.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes a couple of them are.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------

